# 75-ish year old scale.



## Ericfg (Dec 21, 2021)

I managed to remove this, almost intact, from a Henckels 102 chef's knife. I still haven't got an solid info on how to date these but I'd guess 75 years old, at least.
Anyway, I soaked the heck out of this in mineral oil just to see what happened after a soak in acetone to remove the crud. The other two sections of the other side were left as-removed.
Nice looking wood. Ebony? 
What's interesting is the rough-sawn inside of the scale:


----------



## Ericfg (Dec 21, 2021)

What I find more interesting is the material removed at the tang end of the scale to make the scale fit flush to the bolster. Wish I knew this trick before I re-handled this.


----------



## Ericfg (Dec 21, 2021)

I included a round object of 38.1mm diameter for reference. It's still a bit smaller than the cut-out area.


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 23, 2021)

thank you for sharing, quite interesting


----------



## Ericfg (Dec 23, 2021)

edit: " What I find more interesting is the material removed at the tang end of the scale"

What I should have written: " What I find more interesting is the material removed at the _BOLSTER_ end of the scale"


----------

